
First live musical session between Earth and ISS - ranc1d
https://cdm.link/2018/07/watch-kraftwerk-jam-with-the-iss-and-esa-astronaut-alexander-gerst/
======
ranc1d
Provides some of the background info on how they made this happen, surprised
it hasn't been done before or maybe it has?

